# Has anyone else noticed this?



## Bearsy (Oct 16, 2010)

I've noticed there's a kind of double standard around Dims. 
The big beautiful ladies of the board are more than happy to post pictures of supermodels when talking about their ideal man, but if a guy mentions preferring thin women, they sort of attack the poster for being insensitive. 
I don't care too much(I'm not one for e-Drama) but I have to admit it's kind of shitty to see that. 
Go into any of the numerous "sexy man" threads in the Lounge and such, they're 99 of 100 times going to be buff dudes with 6 packs and 3.5% body fat.
I realize everyone has their own preference, but don't flaunt one preference and then hate on somone for having the same preference but towards a different gender.
This is Dimensions; "Where big is beautiful". Not Dimensions; "Where only big women are beautiful".
Idk. Rant done. I'm just bored I think. I nit-pick a lot when I'm bored.


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 16, 2010)

I've seen this discussed several times and the conversations never go in any sort of useful direction.


----------



## Bearsy (Oct 16, 2010)

I didn't know that. If a mod wants to close this, feel free.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

ohhh shit. This could get fun.


----------



## CarlaSixx (Oct 16, 2010)

I'm a chick. I don't know why dudes get ragged on for wanting a thin woman. So long as the thin woman they want isn't a bitch, it should be fine


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

Heh, If someone wants to start up a 'hot girl' thread here, I don't think the majority would complain, we all seem pretty chill. 
There's no problem in any hot girl/guy thread, it's only when people start freaking out because "OMG how could you post a thin body here ur so insensitive!!1!!".


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

I am only interested in banging women with lazy eyes so this whole argument is moot


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I am only interested in banging women with lazy eyes so this whole argument is moot



YES! Go not having lazy eyes.

Wait. 

Does having an astigmatism count?


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 16, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> YES! Go not having lazy eyes.
> 
> Wait.
> 
> Does having an astigmatism count?



I have astigmatisms and regularly have sex with myself. So yes.

edit: For those of you who don't know, an astigmatism is when one of your eyes defecates more than the other eye and creates a lopsided effect in your brain.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have astigmatisms and regularly have sex with myself. So yes.
> 
> edit: For those of you who don't know, an astigmatism is when one of your eyes defecates more than the other eye and creates a lopsided effect in your brain.



eyes....defecate?


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

Maybe it's that guys just don't care as much to say anything. If you look around, it's usually females that are bombed with the media's definition of sexy. Not every female can achieve those unrealistic numbers. But even as they grow comfortable within their own skin, they can still feel the sting of seeing that the size they finally stopped wishing they could be is what is still desired. This is just my opinion. I don't think Hollywood hits men as hard with their version of what male sex appeal should be as they do with females. Which can cause/explain a pretty bad complex. Once again, my opinion.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Maybe it's that guys just don't care as much to say anything. If you look around, it's usually females that are bombed with the media's definition of sexy. Not every female can achieve those unrealistic numbers. But even as they grow comfortable within their own skin, they can still feel the sting of seeing that the size they finally stopped wishing they could be is what is still desired. This is just my opinion. I don't think Hollywood hits men as hard with their version of what male sex appeal should be as they do with females. Which can cause/explain a pretty bad complex. Once again, my opinion.



....or it's just that there tends to be a double standard around here. Like Bearsy said.


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> I have astigmatisms and regularly have sex with myself. So yes.
> 
> edit: For those of you who don't know, an astigmatism is when one of your eyes defecates more than the other eye and creates a lopsided effect in your brain.



Drat. Oh well. If I have too, I guess. :/ 

And, he speaks the truth. Every day-depending on how bad my astigmatism is-I have to change it's diaper because of how much it defecates. :happy:


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> ....or it's just that there tends to be a double standard around here. Like Bearsy said.



I was just giving my opinion as to why the double standard might be there in the first place. Everything has a genesis.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

nic_nic07 said:


> And, he speaks the truth. Every day-depending on how bad my astigmatism is-I have to change it's diaper because of how much it defecates. :happy:


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> I was just giving my opinion as to why the double standard might be there in the first place. Everything has a genesis.



Yeah, and the genesis here is pretty much GOTIS.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Yeah, and the genesis here is pretty much GOTIS.



LOL! You sunk my battle ship


----------



## nic_nic07 (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


>


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 16, 2010)

i really only like a few kinds of women, to wit:

indian-canadian hipster girls. specifically ones that work in bakeries. but only if they are also amazing cartoonists.

tall science girls with outlandish clothes and a stab you in the face attitude. big perks if they're married and dream about punching babies...

hippy, vegan yoga teachers. especially those that live in high altitude areas. 

some people say that my tastes are too specific but i know that if i just hold out i'll find what i'm looking for eventually... :happy:


----------



## Zowie (Oct 16, 2010)

ManBeef said:


> Maybe it's that guys just don't care as much to say anything. If you look around, it's usually females that are bombed with the media's definition of sexy. Not every female can achieve those unrealistic numbers. But even as they grow comfortable within their own skin, they can still feel the sting of seeing that the size they finally stopped wishing they could be is what is still desired. This is just my opinion. I don't think Hollywood hits men as hard with their version of what male sex appeal should be as they do with females. Which can cause/explain a pretty bad complex. Once again, my opinion.



This is definitely a valid point. Physically women have more unrealistic standards to aspire to. On the other hand, men have other standards that are imposed by society (ie, providing, protecting, having an amazing personality, and so forth).

But in this case, it comes down to the fact that people on the internet are to damned sensitive. If you're not comfortable in your own skin, it's your problem, not someone else's. There's no sense in trying to block out the accepted form of "beauty" in order to feel good about yourself. Just stop trying to compare, and you'll do fine.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 16, 2010)

bionic_eggplant said:


> This is definitely a valid point. Physically women have more unrealistic standards to aspire to. On the other hand, men have other standards that are imposed by society (ie, providing, protecting, having an amazing personality, and so forth).
> 
> But in this case, it comes down to the fact that people on the internet are to damned sensitive. If you're not comfortable in your own skin, it's your problem, not someone else's. There's no sense in trying to block out the accepted form of "beauty" in order to feel good about yourself. Just stop trying to compare, and you'll do fine.



I've never followed the "hot" trend. I've found thin women hot and have also found big women hot. My thing is the attraction factor. Not all "hot" people are attractive. If I am not into your inner workings, then bye bye. I totally agree! If you aren't comfortable with yourself, tough shit! Deal. Don't take it out on the taste of others. Good Grief... :doh:


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i really only like a few kinds of women, to wit:
> 
> indian-canadian hipster girls. specifically ones that work in bakeries. but only if they are also amazing cartoonists. *Mine*
> 
> ...




I'm also in line for the Porcelain kissed skin Canadian babe that works at a record store and loves pokémon. 

You better find a new niche.


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 16, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I'm also in line for the Porcelain kissed skin Canadian babe that works at a record store and loves pokémon.
> 
> You better find a new niche.



Greedy motherfucker.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 16, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i really only like a few kinds of women, to wit:
> 
> indian-canadian hipster girls. specifically ones that work in bakeries. but only if they are also amazing cartoonists.
> 
> ...


OMG this was adorable. Connect the dots anyone.

I see your point Bearsy but I don't think you're gonna get anywhere with it.

I like thin men but I LOOOOOVE fat guys. You guys have my vote.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 16, 2010)

theronin23 said:


> Greedy motherfucker.



suck it, I win. 

they all love me, except the Canadian Yoga guru, but I'm workin' on her. I have a dinner date with her set up in the future.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 16, 2010)

Same as it ever was.


Same as it ever was.






How do you think the BBW's who like big guys feel when all you do in BHM/FFA land is talk ABOUT/TO thin women. Works both ways.

Same as it ever was.


----------



## Sasquatch! (Oct 16, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> How do you think the BBW's who like big guys feel when all you do in BHM/FFA land is talk ABOUT/TO thin women. Works both ways.
> 
> Same as it ever was.



I want to apoligize to anyone I might have made feel like that. It's not my intention to. There is more than enough Sassy to go around.


----------



## thatgirl08 (Oct 16, 2010)

There actually was a hot girl thread started (I believe by BothGunsBlazing) that had 99% thin women in it. I posted a few pictures.. mostly of Kat Von D<3

That said, I do see what you're saying Bearsy and I agree it's a dumb double standard.

ETA: link to thread mentioned - http://www.dimensionsmagazine.com/forums/showthread.php?t=40953&highlight=girl+thread


----------



## FishCharming (Oct 17, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> How do you think the BBW's who like big guys feel when all you do in BHM/FFA land is talk ABOUT/TO thin women.



oh, i dunno, probably the same as the bhm who isnt B enough for the FFAs that he's interested in, or too big for the non FFAs.


----------



## Paquito (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oh, i dunno, probably the same as the bhm who isnt B enough for the FFAs that he's interested in, or too big for the non FFAs.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oh, i dunno, probably the same as the bhm who isnt B enough for the FFAs that he's interested in, or too big for the non FFAs.




See? Same as it ever was.


----------



## ManBeef (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oh, i dunno, probably the same as the bhm who isnt B enough for the FFAs that he's interested in, or too big for the non FFAs.



Thank you for speaking this truth.


----------



## Zowie (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> oh, i dunno, probably the same as the bhm who isnt B enough for the FFAs that he's interested in, or too big for the non FFAs.





Paquito said:


> CLAP



I still love both of your scrawney asses, though. :wubu:


----------



## Joe944 (Oct 17, 2010)

This thread feels strangely familiar.


----------



## blubberismanly (Oct 17, 2010)

Bearsy said:


> I've noticed there's a kind of double standard around Dims.
> The big beautiful ladies of the board are more than happy to post pictures of supermodels when talking about their ideal man, but if a guy mentions preferring thin women, they sort of attack the poster for being insensitive.
> I don't care too much(I'm not one for e-Drama) but I have to admit it's kind of shitty to see that.
> Go into any of the numerous "sexy man" threads in the Lounge and such, they're 99 of 100 times going to be buff dudes with 6 packs and 3.5% body fat.
> ...



I don't think skinny/musclehead men are sexy...


----------



## WillSpark (Oct 17, 2010)

Paquito said:


>



I second this stoic applause.


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2010)

Joe944 said:


> This thread feels strangely familiar.




Because about every six months someone brings this up. Normally a newbie that hasn't done any research and found the past threads on this topic and seen how much of a cluster-fuck they are.


----------



## Kazak (Oct 17, 2010)

FishCharming said:


> i really only like a few kinds of women, to wit:
> 
> indian-canadian hipster girls. specifically ones that work in bakeries. but only if they are also amazing cartoonists.



Desi girls ROCK!


----------



## Ninja Glutton (Oct 17, 2010)

I like big butts and I can't seem to tell a mistruth.

Little, big, as long as she's got brains and buns I'm game.


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

And here comes my PSA...there is a whole spectrum of women between BBW/SSBBW and skinny women...no one ever mentions that


----------



## theronin23 (Oct 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> And here comes my PSA...there is a whole spectrum of women between BBW/SSBBW and skinny women...no one ever mentions that










<3 You, Jen.


----------



## djudex (Oct 17, 2010)




----------



## mischel (Oct 17, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> Because about every six months someone brings this up. Normally a newbie that hasn't done any research and found the past threads on this topic and seen how much of a cluster-fuck they are.



6 month? Looks very perfectly fitting to my super invention of the "NO fat FFAs" sign i made.
Was not quite a good idea to post this back then =).


*! Attatched picture not related !*
I just like comparing my belly to flat skinny bellies of women...  (and more...:kiss2

Note to myself: next time in a theme-fitting-thread, post a moobies to boobies comparisons pic .


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> 6 month? Looks very perfectly fitting to my super invention of the "NO fat FFAs" sign i made.
> Was not quite a good idea to post this back then =).
> 
> 
> ...




I'm not sure I understand the 'theme' you've talked about here at all.

But yeah, thanks for mentioning the NO FAT FFA'S again. Love having you around this size acceptance site.


----------



## mischel (Oct 17, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> I'm not sure I understand the 'theme' you've talked about here at all.
> But yeah, thanks for mentioning the NO FAT FFA'S again. *Love having you around this size acceptance site.*



Please consider that size can be small or big. Skinny girls should be accepted here too . Especially when they're into fat guys :kiss2:.
:bow:


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> Please consider that size can be small or big. Skinny girls should be accepted here too . Especially when they're into fat guys :kiss2:.
> :bow:




_I_ should consider this? 

You go first.


----------



## CastingPearls (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> Please consider that size can be small or big. Skinny girls should be accepted here too . Especially when they're into fat guys :kiss2:.
> :bow:


Excluding fat chicks is not an excuse when including thin chicks and vice versa. 

WTF?? Seriously??

How many threads or derailments are we gonna have about this issue?


----------



## JenFromOC (Oct 17, 2010)

CastingPearls said:


> Excluding fat chicks is not an excuse when including thin chicks and vice versa.
> 
> WTF?? Seriously??
> 
> How many threads or derailments are we gonna have about this issue?



It's the Forever Argument that never gets resolved.


----------



## mischel (Oct 17, 2010)

Surlysomething said:


> _I_ should consider this?
> You go first.





CastingPearls said:


> Excluding fat chicks is not an excuse when including thin chicks and vice versa.
> WTF?? Seriously??
> How many threads or derailments are we gonna have about this issue?



Im not sure where i did exclude BBWs. I cannot consider a BBW as my girlfriend - but this is a personal matter, right? No BBW needs to care about my likings.

Okok... that sign maybe was one^^. But more sort of: "i wanted to raise a hand for the slim girls, but totally went wrong in the misapprehend direction  and i now feel fucking sorry about that".

Please... im not a bad guy.., i sometimes have problems with understanding everything what is posted in my not-native language.


----------



## charlieversion2 (Oct 17, 2010)

I think he takes the text and translates it into german... then there is a disconnect between what we type and what he thinks our meaning is...


----------



## Surlysomething (Oct 17, 2010)

mischel said:


> Im not sure where i did exclude BBWs. I cannot consider a BBW as my girlfriend - but this is a personal matter, right? No BBW needs to care about my likings.
> 
> Okok... that sign maybe was one^^. But more sort of: "i wanted to raise a hand for the slim girls, but totally went wrong in the misapprehend direction  and i now feel fucking sorry about that".
> 
> Please... im not a bad guy.., i sometimes have problems with understanding everything what is posted in my not-native language.




Fair enough.

Everyone likes what they like. But we're a small community in BHM/FFA land and we don't need this same argument coming up over and over again. I *adore* my FFA 'sisters' be they thin or BBW. 

That is all.


----------



## Esther (Oct 17, 2010)

ChrisVersion2 said:


> I think he takes the text and translates it into german... then there is a disconnect between what we type and what he thinks our meaning is...



Yeah, I think you're right.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2010)

JenFromOC said:


> It's the Forever Argument that never gets resolved.



I can settle this right now. 

I will bone EVERY lady on this thread. I will split airfare with you.


----------



## BigChaz (Oct 17, 2010)

Hozay J Garseeya said:


> I can settle this right now.
> 
> I will bone EVERY lady on this thread. I will split airfare with you.



You interested in any tag team action? Three way split


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 17, 2010)

BigChaz said:


> You interested in any tag team action? Three way split



I am not against this what so ever.


----------



## rabbitislove (Oct 20, 2010)

What???? I love you Hozay! 
Im sorry if I didnt tell you enough.
Both you and Chicken said the same thing.
For a yoga teacher I sure suck at giving out the love...


----------



## Tad (Oct 21, 2010)

Simply, being an FA and fat makes life a bit more complicated than being a thin FA or being fat and preferring thinner partners. Just the same as any other combination of minority preferences, such as being gay and an FA. Places that cater to one of those things may not be so supportive of the other, it is just how it is.


----------



## Hozay J Garseeya (Oct 21, 2010)

rabbitislove said:


> What???? I love you Hozay!
> Im sorry if I didnt tell you enough.
> Both you and Chicken said the same thing.
> For a yoga teacher I sure suck at giving out the love...



Ay, Mami! 

I'll be your lemon wedge any drunken night.


----------

